# Kudzu Bug



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This recently introduced soybean destroyer is on the move Northward.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/kudzu_bugs_are_on_the_move_in_soybeans_NAA_Rhonda_Brooks/


----------

